# Weedeater FL26 Gas Trimmer



## aptcloe (Mar 26, 2011)

Last year, after fall i did not remove the remaining fuel and put the fuel stabilizer, before storage. This year when i try to start it, it won't start. As a matter of fact, the pull on the cord has gotten so stressful that my shoulder is all hurting - it wasn't like this the last year. Any idea what may be the problem and how to rectify?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... My guess is the carb needs rebuilding...
Another option is to replace the weed wacker...


----------

